# So mad and upset - at my Pedi



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

We've temporarily relocated and I had to leave my wonderful AP-oriented pedi behind. Today I went for our 9-month check up to a new pedi. I couldn't get any recs, even though I tried. The pedi I chose has an interest in sleep, so I naively thought she would have a well rounded view on the subject. (We have 1-2 hour wakings all night long).

She told me I have caused my son to have a sleep association disorder. She told me I need to put him in a crib in his own room, sit in a chair, not look at him, not touch him and let him cry himself to sleep. I questioned her about the research showing it is harmful and she said there isn't any and to show her any peer-reviewed research to this end.

I told her I want to teach him how to sleep and she said "well, you've had no success with that have you".

She told me to night wean (DS is 9 months).

I almost started crying! She was so convincing. I had to get straight on here and read all the references to calm myself down.

Oh, this is funny. I proudly told her that DS is now putting himself to sleep. She said, oh great, so you read a book, put him down and walk out? LMAO!! I said, no, I lie down with him and stroke his back and sing a lullaby. She scoffed and told me this is not my son putting himself to sleep, but me putting him to sleep, that I'm the association. How terrible for my son to have back strokes and lullabies as a sleep association...

She told me my son needs to be independent and in his own space.

She told me I am denying my son his "brain" food. I worry about this, I do. But he's already walking, has great fine motor skills, great problem solving skills, he's very sociable and happy.

Why oh why can't the Drs Sears replicate themselves around the country?!

Words of encouragement would be gratefully received!


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

Congratulations Mama on the lullaby and back-stroking!







He's only 9 months, I think that's a little early for putting him in his crib and hoping for the best. Remember, you're the expert on your child. I think you're doing great


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, what a heartless ped.! I would definitely ditch that one and find another. A 9 month old is not independent by any stretch of the imagination and shouldn't be expected to be so.

For the future, you may want to just not share your sleeping arrangements with the ped. It is a parenting issue and not a medical one, and unless you want specific advice (and are prepared to be criticized and advised to CIO, because that's what most peds suggest unfortunately), then just say that your baby is sleeping fine.

Breastmilk is brain food too! You are not denying your son anything by giving him love, affection, and confidence by responding to his needs.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
I would definitely ditch that one and find another.

Oh, she's ditched! I walked out of the appointment! And yes, I will keep it to myself in the future.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

My ped told us to CIO too at 9 months.
But, she said that we could or not, it was our choice and she wasn't going to push us either way.

The 'research' on babies not getting 'enough' sleep is compelling, i agree. And I don't have any argument against that. I just think I am doing what is most natural.. and following my instincts. How could that be wrong? Why would God give me those instincts if I am supposed to ignore them?

That said, my DS has also always been ahead on milestones, walked at 9 months, talks more than any other of his friends his age (has 15+ words/sounds) and is friendly, personable, and a very happy little boy for the most part. He is obviously not missing out on any 'brain food.' And letting him cry himself to sleep for hours can only do damage to our relationship and his spirit. I can't do it.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies! Keep the responses coming! I'm feeling better already.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
She told me I have caused my son to have a sleep association disorder. She told me I need to put him in a crib in his own room, sit in a chair, not look at him, not touch him and let him cry himself to sleep.
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
She told me to night wean (DS is 9 months).
...
She told me my son needs to be independent and in his own space.









...independent, like he's an adult??!! ...cause we all know that a 9 month old can take care of all his own needs by himself, day and night...









I'd say that you ARE helping him learn how to sleep, it's just a long process that's going to take awhile. He WILL eventually sleep for longer periods, then all night. He really will. (My DS was doing the very same thing at age 9 months, and now he sleeps through the night.) You are already doing good parenting to help him get to sleep. Just keep working on it. Like everything a child learns, it usually comes in small increments that build on each other. And sometimes there are temporary setbacks in sleeping when the child is making great strides in development. And it sounds like your DS is making leaps and bounds developmentally, so you can expect his brain to be in overdrive right now.

And if you really think he's waking just to take a sip, but not really needing to nurse every time, you could offer him a sip of water first. He will let you know if that will be fine or if he really needs to nurse. My DS was older than 9 months when I started doing that, but I noticed there were only two times during the night that he really wanted to nurse. The other times he was on & off so quick, so I started offering him the water first. Sometimes that would satisfy him, sometimes not, but he started sleeping longer intervals because of that.


----------



## Proudmomoftwinsplusone (Feb 21, 2004)

I just switched pediatricians. IMO they are being emplyed by me, and if I dont like them, i leave.

So many people lie to their peds about nighttime parenting (co-sleeping, feeding on demand) that peds have a very skewed idea about what is going on in the world. I spoke with an older lady who told me that she lied to her ped 20 years ago about giving her toddler bottles at night so he wouldn't get mad.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185* 
The 'research' on babies not getting 'enough' sleep is compelling, i agree.

What research would that be? Mindell's literature review on the subject only addresses ill effects in adults and children over 4 years old. Since Mindell is one of the leading proponents of CIO, I would think she would have mentioned it if there was any research showing that frequent waking is harmful to infants.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

Pediatricians are there for the health of our children's bodies, and beyond that I don't really care what they think. KWIM? That doctor has no right to tell you how to parent your child. What does that have to do with the practice of medicine? And how can she be an expert on your child? The reality is: no doctor is an expert on YOUR child and they should not be offering parenting advice. Just my opinion, of course!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KimPM* 

And if you really think he's waking just to take a sip, but not really needing to nurse every time, you could offer him a sip of water first. He will let you know if that will be fine or if he really needs to nurse. My DS was older than 9 months when I started doing that, but I noticed there were only two times during the night that he really wanted to nurse. The other times he was on & off so quick, so I started offering him the water first. Sometimes that would satisfy him, sometimes not, but he started sleeping longer intervals because of that.

Doesn't it take longer to offer water?


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

What a horrible pedi! My sons pedi told me to night wean at 6 months!!! Where do they learn this stuff?
It makes me sad to think of all the people that listen to her against their instincts.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

well... peds are doctors not parenting advisors. they never had to take any early childhood classes unless they chose it as an elective.

so parenting and peds are a big nono.

and your experience is the norm.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
What research would that be? Mindell's literature review on the subject only addresses ill effects in adults and children over 4 years old. Since Mindell is one of the leading proponents of CIO, I would think she would have mentioned it if there was any research showing that frequent waking is harmful to infants.

Well, I did read "Healthy Sleep..." which I think is a horrible book, and don't agree with his suggestions, but the research he has indicates that if a child isn't getting a full night of sleep they are at risk for ADHD, etc and that their brain needs these full sleep cycles, etc etc. I don't remember all of the correct wording.. I didn't finish the book though because it was huge CIO book.... I guess from the medical community that is what I've always heard was that if babies aren't getting 'propper' sleep that it is depriving their brains of what it needs to grow.

Obviously I haven't taken too much of it to heart as I have a 14 month old who wakes hourly all night every night and is still cosleeping and we haven't done cio.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Well, she's right - he DOES need to be more independant and have alone time. How is he going to cope at college without you. You ARE sending him to college when he hits 12months right? I mean, learning to speak, interact, express and manipulate his world are important, but don't you think his mind would be better served staring at the bars of a crib and thinking "high thoughts" while he screams?

And brain food?! What, tuna fish?

I'm glad you're ditching her. I would run a mile - if someone who knows so little can be so convincing how much is their medical degree actually worth?!


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Well, she's right - he DOES need to be more independant and have alone time. How is he going to cope at college without you. You ARE sending him to college when he hits 12months right? I mean, learning to speak, interact, express and manipulate his world are important, but don't you think his mind would be better served staring at the bars of a crib and thinking "high thoughts" while he screams?

And brain food?! What, tuna fish?

I'm glad you're ditching her. I would run a mile - if someone who knows so little can be so convincing how much is their medical degree actually worth?!

I just had to giggle at the college at 12 months thing









My ped told me that around 4 or 5 months my DD would start manipulating me into getting up for her and that I am going to need to be firm with her so she doesn't learn to manipulate me. Sooo I have never told him that we co-sleep and I nurse her 1/2 the night and we absolutely love it! I just nod my head and go along and when he asks I tell him she is sleeping through the night and she is just so amazing









DD has manipulated me from day 1. I mean I come when she calls and I even feed her when SHE demands it and change her icky pooey diapers. I am so manipulated, sigh.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Can you think of a mammal that leaves their young to "CIO"? All the mammals I have studied sleep with their young. And cuddle them. And breastfeed them at night. Some even sing to their young, like ocean mammals and a particular type of hyena. Last time I checked, humans are mammals too. So why does society insist we do things so differently?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

He still needs help getting to sleep? I suppose he's still sponging off you too. You need to cut that slacker loose and make him get a job!!!

Ok. Just kidding.

Really though, you're doing great, and one to two night wakings at that age is good.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Can i just comment that my ped doesnt ask me about sleep. WAIT, thats a lie, she asked me once about my toddler at his one year. She said, is he sleeping 12 hours a night? And I hesitated and started doing the math in my head, but she really didnt seem to care what my answer was. It was like she was just going down her "checklist" of developmnental stuff, but just going through the motions. So there are "mainstream" peds out there that could care less about sleep. The trick is finding one.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

I am loving these responses! Wish I could have had you all in the room with me!

I have learnt my lesson. I'm not going to talk to people who don't get it about DS's sleep anymore.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

Can you think of a mammal that leaves their young to "CIO"? All the mammals I have studied sleep with their young. And cuddle them. And breastfeed them at night. Some even sing to their young, like ocean mammals and a particular type of hyena. Last time I checked, humans are mammals too. So why does society insist we do things so differently?
YOU'RE a mammal, I'M a mammal. But a mammal breastfeeds it's young, which means a lot of medical "professionals" i know must be reptilian because they would NEVE do that through choice. Maybe they're trying to conquer the world.....

The best defence is to laugh. When my health visitor brough a student midwife round (who was on her HV-rotation learning about community care) and that student midwife proceeded to tell me i was luky my (3 year old, healthy, ahead of many milestones) child hadn't died because i was "allowed" to have a homebirth at EDD+11 because, and i quote, "most babies DIE at more than 10 days overdue" i laughed and laughed and laughed and then stopped dead and said "you're serious!?" and then laughed some more. When i was seeing them i out i said to her "maybe skip ahead a few chapters in your textbook and see what happens at the end!" and winked at her. I'm sure it really annoyed her, but it didn't annoy ME which was my ultimate aim.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I'm glad you ditched that ped! What an awful thing to say.

I'm so tired of interviewing peds and being civil. Next time I meet one, I'm going to say, "How do you feel about CIO?" and stay or walk out based on what they respond. It sure seems like sleep is a favorite issue for peds to berate parents about.


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 

She told me I have caused my son to have a sleep association disorder. She told me I need to put him in a crib in his own room, sit in a chair, not look at him, not touch him and let him cry himself to sleep. I questioned her about the research showing it is harmful and she said there isn't any and to show her any peer-reviewed research to this end.









This part just cracked me up, because clearly this there is the research out there and peer-reviewed doesn't mean jack-squat some days in terms of making it legit!

Good for you for ditching that ped and if feel so inclined I would write a letter to her explaining why you left based off her crazy, statements made without any supporting research to you on how to raise your child!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

One of the peds. at the practice that I went to when my dd1 was a baby I think it was at her 1 year appt told me to put her in a crib shut the door and stay away. I asked him if that is what he did with his child. He never mentioned it again.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Everyone I know who has let their babies CIO has had to deal with "monsters in closet", and the constant "one last thing". We've had a few breif episodes of sleep issues, but my 4 and 6 year olds are comfortable independent sleepers, and my almost 3 yr old is almost there. Sure, not breaking your child's will to ask for you takes a little longer... but they do learn to do it on their own in little steps. Sounds like you're doing a great job.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

There's tons of research showing CIO causes stress related diseases in adults. Science of Parenting by Margot Sunderland goes into the neurological aspects and has the research listed in the back of the book. There's also the Harvard article http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/...enNeedTou.html . It very clearly states "Parents should recognize that having their babies cry unnecessarily harms the baby permanently," Commons said. "It changes the nervous system so they're overly sensitive to future trauma." . And Dr. James Mckenna is the best expert on co-sleeping http://www.naturalchild.org/james_mc...bies_need.html and http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/ . I would probably only send the research if I thought the pedi was intelligent enough for it to do any good.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
Oh, this is funny. I proudly told her that DS is now putting himself to sleep. She said, oh great, so you read a book, put him down and walk out? LMAO!! I said, no, I lie down with him and stroke his back and sing a lullaby. She scoffed and told me this is not my son putting himself to sleep, but me putting him to sleep, that I'm the association. How terrible for my son to have back strokes and lullabies as a sleep association...

I do the same thing. Most of the time, my daughter won't go to sleep without someone there. She enjoys cuddling up to someone and spooning. She also very much enjoys her lullabys. I sing several to her, to either put her to sleep or just to calm her down. We sing Rainbow Connect, Somewhere Out There, and a special one I wrote for her. And when she's laying on my chest or in my lap, while I'm singing to her, I usually stroke her back.

She also will crawl up on the couch with me and lay down and put herself to sleep, without any lullaby or back stroking. She's still cuddling against my legs or my feet, but she's doing it by herself. If I put her in the bedroom and leave, she freaks out. If I put her in the bedroom and stay with her for the night, she's fine. There's nothing wrong with it.

I'm glad you walked out. What she did was completely out of line and extremely rude.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

It would be interesting to see how she might have responded, if you told her, "Oh I'm not here to get parenting advice - just want to make sure he is healthy and developing on track".

My guess is that she saw that you were a bit unsure and maybe slightly frustrated by baby waking every hour or two all night to breatfeed and took it upon herself to boss you around and tell you how to fix your "problem". My doctor has never offered me his personal sleep advice #1 because he's a pretty mellow guy and #2 because I don't ask him.

Better luck next time


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
She told me I have caused my son to have a sleep association disorder. She told me I need to put him in a crib in his own room, sit in a chair, not look at him, not touch him and let him cry himself to sleep. I questioned her about the research showing it is harmful and she said there isn't any and to show her any peer-reviewed research to this end.

Next time ask her to provide peer-reviewed research supporting CIO. I seriously doubt she will be able to provide anything - she will likely stammer and get defensive.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185* 
Well, I did read "Healthy Sleep..." which I think is a horrible book, and don't agree with his suggestions, but the research he has indicates that if a child isn't getting a full night of sleep they are at risk for ADHD, etc and that their brain needs these full sleep cycles, etc etc. I don't remember all of the correct wording.. I didn't finish the book though because it was huge CIO book.... I guess from the medical community that is what I've always heard was that if babies aren't getting 'propper' sleep that it is depriving their brains of what it needs to grow.

Obviously I haven't taken too much of it to heart as I have a 14 month old who wakes hourly all night every night and is still cosleeping and we haven't done cio.

In this article, Dr Sears references a study that indicates babies who are left to CIO are at risk of ADHD!

http://askdrsears.com/html/10/handout2.asp


----------



## NelsonJBird (Mar 6, 2009)

well I nurse, stroke, sing, cuddle, drive, what ever it takes to get my 15m DS to sleep in a peaceful/happy way. Oh yeah, he sleeps with me too! GASP!!!
haha
you are doing the right thing for your baby!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

DD woke to nurse at night until 2, and you know what? High IQ, happy and easy-to-sleep child who sleeps through now that SHE is ready and healthy.

YOU know what is best for your DC - and love/breastmilk/attachment is brian food, and the sleep is is getting is relaxed and growing time.

You GO Mama for walking out on that "Dr."


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

I just had to laugh at this "sleep association disorder" - did this doctor just make that up? I'm off to google!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I wanted to add that we have gotten ALL SORTS of people telling us that we are causing DS's sleep problems and that they would all be solved if we just let him CIO.

At 2.5, he still is a nightmare to get to sleep sometimes. And he wakes frequently at night in fear and discomfort. But you know what? HE HAS SPD. If I had known that when he was an infant, I never would have questioned my decisions for a instant. I am so glad that I trusted my instincts and made him feel as comfortable as possible in his skin at bedtime, because his world truly was keeping him awake, not any supposed behavioral problem.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Wha???? http://www.sleepdex.org/soad.htm

I especially love tat they want you to treat this horrible "associating to something for sleep" thing with A BEDTIME ROUTINE. Isn't that "an association"?

Quote:

Sometimes children in reality associate security with all sorts of inanimate objects or specific situations. With Sleep-Onset Association Disorder (SOAD), a child often wakes in the middle of the night and cannot fall back asleep if certain learned associations are not at hand. The child has learned, for example, to fall asleep in the presence of mom or dad or with a radio or a television. This list goes on, but such associative behavior can have detrimental effects on *the entire family*.
bolding mine: so THAT'S who we really care about. Funny, I thought "disorders" were about the person being diagnosed, not their suffering families.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to note that I didn't even bother trying to put my daughter to bed tonight. I eventually got settled on the couch with my computer while she played on the floor. She crawled up on the couch next to me around 1030 and fell asleep. She's still laying next to me, asleep. But she has a "sleep association disorder" because I don't let her CIO and put her to bed when I want her to.


----------



## dollysods (Sep 16, 2007)

I can totally relate to the frustration with the advice-- We had very similar experiences both with our regular pediatrician and with the pediatrician who filled in with her on vacation. Every time we go to the doctor I feel so attacked and angry. I have thought about just avoiding the subjects like extended breastfeeding and cosleping that I know are controversial among most mainstream peds, but I think that it is important to not be made to feel ashamed and to force these judgemental doctors to rethink their views. If My thought personally is that if I don't hide what I am doing and have a thriving little babe and if I remind them that their advice is not evidence-based, perhaps I can get them to back off a bit with other mamas. You could try asking what the evidence is supporting their view or whether their view is their personal opinion. Yet medical visits shouldn't be so stressful. I would also consider finding a new pediatrician.

However, pediatricians DO have training in development and behavior techniques--just not necessarily ones that are in line with your values and much of the behavior advice that is given is cultural and not evidence based. As family physician, I think it is well within the scope of the primary care physician to be concerned with matters of parenting-- we are supposed to take care of the whole person withing the biopsychosocialspiritual model of care. When I see a problematic parenting style, I feel obligated to discuss it. Lack of sleep for a baby I would see as a problem, unsafe cosleeping arrangements are a problem, poor feeding practices are a problem, child abuse and such are problems. I just would not see a warm loving attached parenting style as a problem.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SactoMommy* 
Wha???? http://www.sleepdex.org/soad.htm

I especially love tat they want you to treat this horrible "associating to something for sleep" thing with A BEDTIME ROUTINE. Isn't that "an association"?

Quote:

Sometimes children in reality associate security with all sorts of inanimate objects or specific situations. With Sleep-Onset Association Disorder (SOAD), *a child often wakes in the middle of the night and cannot fall back asleep if certain learned associations are not at hand. The child has learned, for example, to fall asleep in the presence of mom or dad or with a radio or a television.* This list goes on, but such associative behavior can have detrimental effects on the entire family.

bolding mine: so THAT'S who we really care about. Funny, I thought "disorders" were about the person being diagnosed, not their suffering families.









Because adults don't have a bedtime routine? These people don't know _anyone_ that relaxes in a bath, reads a good book, or worse, drinks bourbon or watches tv before bed?


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

My friend pointed out that DS still wakes when I am right next to him (and last night it was maybe 6 times? And he only wanted boob maybe twice) therefore I'm not an association otherwise he would stay asleep! (of course, I'm happy to be an association). I remarked to DH this morning how DS just wanted to cuddle last night not nurse and he said "how dreadful that you cuddled your son all night instead of putting him behind bars"(mock tone).


----------



## LeoneLover13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh MAN! I am SO sorry you had to go through that, I know you've been having a hard time lately with LO and sleep, that's the last thing you needed to hear was some dumba** pedi telling you you're doing everything WRONG!









Makes me mad just hearing about it. But this is the exact reason I don't go to the ped, at all, unless I know for sure DD is sick. I don't do well-baby visits, or 'check ups', they are just another way for them to try and tell me how I should be parenting. I live on a Military base so the Dr's here are super mainstream, and it's just not worth my time t battle them. Besides that, I am a HUGE baby and if someone said what they did to you, despite everything I know and could cite right now, I would have immediately forgotten everything and ran out crying...







LOL

I echo what everyone has said about Dr's not giving parenting advice. I know at least 2 people who have been told by their Dr at their babies 6 month 'check up', "If you don't stop the night-wakings now, you'll be doing it FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE.."! Riiiiiiiiight, this makes sense in every way...


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
My friend pointed out that DS still wakes when I am right next to him (and last night it was maybe 6 times? And he only wanted boob maybe twice) therefore I'm not an association otherwise he would stay asleep! (of course, I'm happy to be an association). I remarked to DH this morning how DS just wanted to cuddle last night not nurse and he said "how dreadful that you cuddled your son all night instead of putting him behind bars"(mock tone).

Oh, how can I get my husband to take on your husbands point of view??







Good for Dada!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
Can i just comment that my ped doesnt ask me about sleep. WAIT, thats a lie, she asked me once about my toddler at his one year. She said, is he sleeping 12 hours a night? And I hesitated and started doing the math in my head, but she really didnt seem to care what my answer was. It was like she was just going down her "checklist" of developmnental stuff, but just going through the motions. So there are "mainstream" peds out there that could care less about sleep. The trick is finding one.









Same here. The one time I did bring up frustration regarding sleep (around 9 months, I think) he said "Well, maybe it's time to do some Ferber...but you're the mom..." and that was pretty much it. I'm sure if I'd asked for more info, he'd have given me an earful, but as it was, I realized that he was primarily a medical health resource, and that he's really good at that, and we weren't necessarily going to see eye-to-eye on other stuff. Fine by me.

And since I mentioned Ferber, he makes a big fuss about sleep associations. If your baby falls asleep with you, she will be looking for you when she wakes up during the night, and will never STTN. If your baby falls asleep by herself, she'll have the same amount of brief awakenings during the night, but since everything will be exactly as it was when she went to sleep, she'll just gently roll over and go back to sleep.

Sounds great! Except it's not true. Both my twins were falling asleep on their own in their cribs starting around age 1 (no CIO). One STTN for about a year, the other never did and never has. Clearly there's more in play than simple sleep associations.


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

If she would like the proof that CIO is bad, please have her call me. I know of 2 toddlers (one I currently Nanny for and the other I previously nannied for) who were left to CIO and they are the most insecure little people I have ever known. Is it all CIO? No, I think some of it is just their personalities but it certainly didn't help matters did it? My dd also has never been left and was walking at 9 months, signs away and is the happiest baby ever







. Last night at 11 months now she slept for 6 hours straight and I feel like a new woman! Haha. I love sleeping with my baby and nursing and all of the other "bad" stuff we are doing so someone is going to have to show me some cold, hard facts before I change anything. Lastly, I had a pedi - a GI specialist no less - tell me at 5 months that there was no more benefits to breastfeeding at that point. If that doesn't prove how clueless some doctors are, I don't know what does! Good for you, I hope you can find a better Dr.


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SactoMommy* 
Wha???? http://www.sleepdex.org/soad.htm

I especially love tat they want you to treat this horrible "associating to something for sleep" thing with A BEDTIME ROUTINE. Isn't that "an association"?

bolding mine: so THAT'S who we really care about. Funny, I thought "disorders" were about the person being diagnosed, not their suffering families.

when DP and I got together he had a hard time falling asleep without the tv on. turns out his mom, brother/his wife, their teenage kids ALL do it..... which is fine.....
I can't sleep with ANY light on.... our cable box has to be off, because the single blue dot will keep me from falling asleep. Lights off, TV defintely off.... doors shut...
I guess we both have 'sleep association disorder'.......








(((every one has a thing, my kids don't like to sleep alone, they sleep together, with a night light on( and with 8 different stuffed animals.... everyone has their preferences


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

As a child psychologist I'll say what you are doing is best and what your doctor told you is harmful at best. I'll leave the rest of my thoughts on this so called "child expert" to myself. Please for your children's sake keep doing what you are doing and find a new doctor or just ignore her "advice" as Dr. Sears says pediatricians shoudl not be asking you about how your child goes to sleep at night.

Good luck.


----------

